# 1-zone reward roomette



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Can I use 15k points for a one-zone roomette between any two locations , no matter how unconnected/ far away they are like, El Paso Texas to Glacier National Park , or Miami to Boston ? Am I allowed to include a few day stopover anywhere ( I know this is probably asking for too much .. )


----------



## AlanB (Jan 9, 2008)

El Paso is right on the dividing line so there is a slight chance that someone might give you a hard time on Glacier to El Paso for 15,000, although technically it should be a one zone reward. Boston to Miami is definately a one zone reward without question.

No stopovers allowed, unless Amtrak has no same day train to connect with. For example the Crescent to the Sunset at New Orleans. Even then, only one night would be permitted.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks. Do they typically book a hotel room for you if there is no same-day connection?


----------



## AlanB (Jan 9, 2008)

Guest said:


> Thanks. Do they typically book a hotel room for you if there is no same-day connection?


No, that is up to you to deal with.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 9, 2008)

AlanB said:


> El Paso is right on the dividing line so there is a slight chance that someone might give you a hard time on Glacier to El Paso for 15,000, although technically it should be a one zone reward.


I don't see why they would question it, as both are in the western zone. The only thing is they would make you go via PDX and LAX. (They would not allow you to go via CHI, as you would be going through another - midwest - zone.)

You can book something like ATL-DEN as a 1-zone award, where *BOTH* are on the zone border! So I don't see why this would be different.


----------



## sechs (Jan 15, 2008)

Why couldn't you go via Chicago? If it's a valid routing between the two cities, it should be fine.

And speaking of that, I could get the website to give me a route between these two points.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 15, 2008)

sechs said:


> Why couldn't you go via Chicago? If it's a valid routing between the two cities, it should be fine.
> And speaking of that, I could get the website to give me a route between these two points.


You *could* go via CHI, but since you would be crossing into the midwest zone, it would turn into a 2 zone award!  But if you go via PDX and LAX, it would remain a zone award.

Whenever you cross a zone border, you must pay for the additional zone. The only exception is the famous loophole for stations between ATL and SDL, where the routing on the Crescent requires you to go via WAS and CHI to "stay" in the midwest zone!


----------



## sechs (Jan 15, 2008)

Do you have experience on this, or are you just speculating?

Based on the "New Orleans" loophole, it seems to me it that it only matters where the cities are, not your route.


----------



## PhilaBurbTom (Jan 17, 2008)

It has always been my understanding that if you can book it as a paying PAX through AMTRAK (Arrow) you can book it through AGR for points. I notice that you can't book El Paso to Glacier through AMTRAK's website as a single routing, which I believe would be required to maintain the one zone integrity. YMMV.


----------



## sechs (Jan 18, 2008)

I just think that's going to lead AGR to tell you that there's no route, and, therefore, no ticket that they can give.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

I am having trouble finding the Amtrak route map showing the various zones. Would someone provide a link?

Thanks


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 28, 2008)

Guest said:


> I am having trouble finding the Amtrak route map showing the various zones. Would someone provide a link?
> Thanks


Zone Chart


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Sooo,

Is this a one zone trip in a roomette coverable by 15000 miles?:

ATL-NOL-CHI-DEN

Would I end up with 3 tickets, each in a roomette?

The rail fare would be a separate charge, correct?


----------



## AlanB (Jan 28, 2008)

In theory it's a one zone trip, I can't promise that AGR will allow it though. I believe that they will, I just can't guarantee it.

Yes, if they allow it, you'll get three different tickets and no, there is no rail fare charge. That is included in the award for up to two people.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 28, 2008)

Guest said:


> Sooo,Is this a one zone trip in a roomette coverable by 15000 miles?:
> 
> ATL-NOL-CHI-DEN


Yes, and no. Yes, ATL-DEN in a Roomette is a one zone trip covered 15,000 points. However, the connection at NOL requires an over night stay in NOL which Amtrak will normally not ticket (you could ask). For ATL-DEN, Amtrak will route you east to WAS, then west to CHI and on to DEN. Even though the trip heads the wrong way into a second zone, the end points determine the zone, so it is one zone, 15,000 points via WAS.



Guest said:


> Would I end up with 3 tickets, each in a roomette?


Yes, you will get three tickets: one for each train.



Guest said:


> The rail fare would be a separate charge, correct?


No, the rail fare is included in the Roomette award. For a Roomette, two people are entitled to travel on one 15,000 point award, so you could book one or two people and the room all for 15,000 points. Meals are also included. If you are booking two people, just give AGR the names when you call and separate tickets will be issued for each person.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 28, 2008)

Can one ride an Amtrak train to the starting point, paying cash?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Is it possible to generalize as to what the best values are in each zone for a 1 zone trip? For example, I wouldn't waste my points on an ATL to NOL trip because it is such an inexpensive trip without using AGR.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 28, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Can one ride an Amtrak train to the starting point, paying cash?


I'm not exactly sure what you mean by "the starting point", but if I understand correct - then yes! 

I am interested in taking a 2 zone award BHM-PDX. To get to BHM from KIN, I would use a 1 zone coach award - but that only gets me to ATL. To get to BHM, the fare is $27. (It's an easy turnaround point with not much waiting - 3 hours or so.) If I used a 2 zone award, it would cost me 2,500 more points.

So I pay the $27 - and earn 100 points for later!


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 28, 2008)

Guest said:


> Is it possible to generalize as to what the best values are in each zone for a 1 zone trip? For example, I wouldn't waste my points on an ATL to NOL trip because it is such an inexpensive trip without using AGR.


I think the best value for one zone awards is a sleeper on an overnight train. And the best sleeper bang for the point is if you need to book at the last minute. Amtrak award travel is not capacity controlled. If there is one room left, even at the highest bucket price, and you call AGR, you get it for free. Someone who calls Amtrak ten minutes later to book that room as a paying customer is out of luck (and Amtrak is out a ton of revenue).

That is a great thing for the AGR member. You can book a very expensive room for free.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 28, 2008)

Guest said:


> Is it possible to generalize as to what the best values are in each zone for a 1 zone trip? For example, I wouldn't waste my points on an ATL to NOL trip because it is such an inexpensive trip without using AGR.


It all depends on where you want to go, such as if you HAVE to be in Chicago or LA tomorrow. But if I don't care about the time, and just want to ride trains, a rule of thumb that I use is how much would it cost. A trip NOL-LAX would cost less than SDL-WAS-CHI-LAX, but both would cost less than SDL-WAS-CHI-PDX-LAX!

All 3 would cost 20,000 AGR points, but the 3rd would cost more $$$ (if I were paying) and gives me more nights on the train! To me, the 3rd would have more value! 

For a 1 zone award, I go by how much would it cost. I could go KIN-PVD for an ~ 20 minute ride for $15, or I could spend 3000 points for a Northeast region award. I would rather spend the same 3000 points to go to WAS or BUF - which cost much more than $15!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Help me out here on city codes:

ATL Atlanta

BHM Birmingham

WAS Washington DC

BUF Buffalo

SDL Slidell

CHI Chicago

LAX Los Angeles

NOL Nawlins

DEN Denver

PDX ?

PVD ?

KIN ?

Thanks.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 28, 2008)

Guest said:


> Help me out here on city codes:ATL Atlanta
> 
> BHM Birmingham
> 
> ...


PDX: Portland, OR

PVD: Providence, RI

KIN: Kingston, RI

I did not know KIN either. Had to look it up.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 29, 2008)

PRR 60 said:


> KIN: Kingston, RI
> I did not know KIN either. Had to look it up.




And to make it more confusing, Kings*ton* is in South Kings*town*! (And the station is actually in West Kingston!  )


----------



## kt1i (Jan 30, 2008)

I just booked my fourth cross country trip on Amtrak and used 15K points for the Coast Starlight from LAX to SEA. The trick is to call guest rewards first and they will figure out the best way to use the points, in my case it was the only one zone sleeper segment. Now to gather up some more points! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

Brainstorming ATL to Colorado Springs or

ATL to Grand Canyon

If the ATL to Denver is a 1 zone trip would an Atlanta to Colorado Springs (Bustitution from Denver to Colorado Springs) still be a 1 zone trip?

Why can't you plug in Atlanta to Colorado Springs and get the full trip to show, including a bustitution?

What is the difference between Williams and Williams Junction? I can't get Wms Jct to show on the Route atlas.

There are several Grand Canyon "stations". Which do you use to get there without taking the private Grand Canyon Railroad?

Same question: Why can't you plug in Atlanta to Williams or Wms Jct and get the full trip to show, including bustitution?


----------



## rimmiqs (Aug 5, 2008)

Guest said:


> Sooo,Is this a one zone trip in a roomette coverable by 15000 miles?:
> 
> ATL-NOL-CHI-DEN
> 
> ...



I can answer this for you. AGR _*can't*_ book ATL - DEN that involves NOL as a stop as a 1 zone award.

Nevermind, just noticed the date on that original post.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 5, 2008)

Guest said:


> If the ATL to Denver is a 1 zone trip would an Atlanta to Colorado Springs (Bustitution from Denver to Colorado Springs) still be a 1 zone trip?
> Why can't you plug in Atlanta to Colorado Springs and get the full trip to show, including a bustitution?


:huh: (Sorry it didn't line up!)

*Atlanta, GA (ATL) To Colorado Springs, CO (COS)*

Select	Service	Departs	Arrives	Duration	Amenities	Seats/

Rooms

$280.00	20 Crescent

Atlanta, GA

(ATL)

8:21 pm

05-OCT-08	Washington, DC

- Union Station

(WAS)

10:10 am

06-OCT-08	13h 49m	Dining car, Lounge, Checked baggage	1 Reserved Coach Seat

29 Capitol Limited

Washington, DC

- Union Station

(WAS)

4:05 pm

06-OCT-08	Chicago, IL

- Union Station

(CHI)

8:40 am

07-OCT-08	17h 35m	Dining car, Lounge, Checked baggage, Onboard wheelchair ramp	1 Reserved Coach Seat

5 California Zephyr

Chicago, IL

- Union Station

(CHI)

2:00 pm

07-OCT-08	Denver, CO

(DEN)

7:15 am

08-OCT-08	18h 15m	Dining car, Lounge, Checked baggage, Onboard wheelchair ramp	1 Reserved Coach Seat

8305 Bus

Denver, CO

(DEN)

11:10 am

08-OCT-08	Colorado Springs, CO

(COS)

12:35 pm

08-OCT-08	1h 25m 1 Reserved Thruway Seat



> What is the difference between Williams and Williams Junction? I can't get Wms Jct to show on the Route atlas.
> There are several Grand Canyon "stations". Which do you use to get there without taking the private Grand Canyon Railroad?
> 
> Same question: Why can't you plug in Atlanta to Williams or Wms Jct and get the full trip to show, including bustitution?


Williams Junction (WMJ) is the stop for the SWC. Williams (WMA) is the Grand Canyon Railway Hotel. They provide a free shuttle to the train. There is no other way to get there. It is private property and the gate is locked. they even turn off the "platform" lights just after the train leaves.

:huh:

*Atlanta, GA (ATL) To Williams, AZ (WMA)*

Select	Service	Departs	Arrives	Duration	Amenities	Seats/

Rooms

$294.00	20 Crescent

Atlanta, GA

(ATL)

8:21 pm

05-OCT-08	Washington, DC

- Union Station

(WAS)

10:10 am

06-OCT-08	13h 49m	Dining car, Lounge, Checked baggage	1 Reserved Coach Seat

29 Capitol Limited

Washington, DC

- Union Station

(WAS)

4:05 pm

06-OCT-08	Chicago, IL

- Union Station

(CHI)

8:40 am

07-OCT-08	17h 35m	Dining car, Lounge, Checked baggage, Onboard wheelchair ramp	1 Reserved Coach Seat

3 Southwest Chief

Chicago, IL

- Union Station

(CHI)

3:15 pm

07-OCT-08	Williams Junction, AZ

(WMJ)

9:33 pm

08-OCT-08	32h 18m	Dining car, Lounge, Onboard wheelchair ramp	1 Reserved Coach Seat

6803 Bus

Williams Junction, AZ

(WMJ)

9:40 pm

08-OCT-08	Williams, AZ

(WMA)

9:50 pm

08-OCT-08	0h 10m 1 Reserved Thruway Seat


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

Maybe I read it wrong, but I thought I read that Amtrak would bustitute from Williams or Wms Junction *to* the Park itself and that there were 2 bus stops for Amtrak in the Grand Canyon National Park.

Thank you for your answers. I'm not catching on to something here because I kept getting "error code" 108x or something when I plugged Atlanta to Colorado Springs or Williams and then suddenly I must have done something right because Col Spr showed up. I need to work on it some more. Leaving ATL date is about 9/25 or 9/26.

I may need to call AGR about Col Spr being on a 1 zoner from Atlanta but from reading these threads it looks like it is from Atlanta-DC-Chicago-Denver.


----------

